# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Спорим?

## Asteriks

*Вы любите идти на спор или заключать пари? Поспорить на какую нибудь вещицу или на желание? Выполняете ли Вы обещание, если проспорили? Может, какой смешной или очень серьёзный спор был у Вас в жизни?*

----------


## BiZ111

Был спор. Ну а у кого не был из пацанов в детстве? На спор всех брали и все хоть раз, я уверен.

Никогда не спорил на что-то крупное. И другим не советую. Предпочитаю спорить на что-то такое, что в независимо от результатов спора обе стороны останутся довольны  

Обещания всегда выполняю, это дело чести


Какой же интересный случай...Ммм, да такого яркого чего-то и не припомню. В голову лезут только проспоры преподавателям и дальнейшая отработка чего-то, выигрыш трудовика в морской бой и бати одного друга в настольный футбол в детстве))) 

С невыполнением составляющей пари раньше сталкивался очень часто  Но и споры те были не мменее несерьёзными

----------


## Irina

Люблю поспорить. Спорю в основном на желания, так чтоб никому обидно не было в случае проигрыша и при условии что желания будут реальные

----------


## Asteriks

Поспорила с товарищем одним, завтра срок спора истекает. Предвкушаю близкую победу. Очень выиграть хочется в споре. Потому как спорили на смешную, но довольно сомнительную вещь.

----------


## Irina

Спор смешной был когда ещё в школе училась. Поспорили с девчонками против ребят из класса теперь уже и не помню о чём. Но вот результат спора помню до сих пор. Ребята проиграли. А спорили на то, что мы их накрасим ярко и они пройдутся через весь центр города в таком виде. Они это условие выполнили. Народ пальцем у виска крутил. Картинка та ещё: 3 бугая с синими тенями и тушью на глазах и ярко красными губами. До сих пор смеёмся, когда вспоминаем.

----------


## vova230

спорю только если уверен в победе на все 100

----------


## ПаранойА

Спорю только тогда, когда на 100% уверена, что права.
А если спор ради шутки... Хотя еще какая шутка) 
Ну бывало и такое, что из-за спора так приходилось краснеть... жуууть

----------


## PatR!oT

когда я в чем-то уверен -  тогда всегда ггг))))

----------

